# public land under threat



## ped (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/jan/19/bureau-land-management-federal-lease

Retirement is gone. Medicare is gone. Public land is going with it. In 2 years this country is going to be very different if they get their way. That's really the ploy behind last years little militia movement in Bend. You better believe they were funded by some very high interests. For one they got off scott free. And two in makes ZERO sense for a rancher to demand he buy BLM land instead of grazing permits.


----------



## ped (Jan 24, 2017)

The fascist in chief has banned federal agencies from tweeting.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/21/politics/trump-national-park-service-tweets/
and
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/na...ation-crowd/2S7MgjBwftXVN6qfd8GnQP/story.html
and
http://gizmodo.com/trump-administration-freezes-all-epa-grants-forbids-st-1791548494
and
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...ment-agriculture-social-media-gag-order-trump

so that's the dept of interior, EPA, USDA, dept of agriculture, dept of transportation, and the NPS under gag orders to halt all media


then....



> The Department of Defense tweeted on Monday: “Social media postings sometimes provide an important window into a person’s #mentalhealth"





> The Badlands Nat’l Park Twitter account has gone rogue!



http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...e-change-data-and-information?detail=facebook


----------

